# Awesome Lap Cat for adoption in NY



## Tabbylove (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello,

I have previously posted about a stray I found the night before Thanksgiving and I'm posting again to maybe find him a loving home. We are located in Oceanside, NY but willing to travel to get him to a great owner. This is one of the most amazing cats I have ever met and I work in rescue so I have fostered many kitties. If I didn't already have 2 dogs and 2 cats he would be staying. I have had him for almost 2 weeks now and one of my kitties is not at all happy. If I cannot find him a home in the next week or so he will be going to stay at the adoption center of the rescue I work for, but I would love for him to go from my home directly to another home instead. Now about Romeo:

Fixed Male
around 2 years old
FIV negative
around 9 pounds
litter box trained (has never had an accident at my house in 2 weeks)
good with my dogs and cats even though they are not happy about him
loves to cuddle and sit in your lap
very friendly to everyone he meets
likes to follow you around the whole house like a dog
has a somewhat sensitive tummy - I gave him a can of Trader Joe's oceanfish formula and he got sick so I would stay away from fish with him. He has done well on all other flavors of wet and he is currently eating 4health dry along with his wet.
Did I mention he's a huuuuuge lovebug 





































You can PM me if interested


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

OMG! I hope he finds a good home soon, he's sooo cute!!!


----------

